# walleye baits



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

I DO NOT WANT YOUR HONEY HOLE.I am just curious what people chose as there go to choice when fishing for walleye.I myself perfer crankbait myself because of previous success.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I pull bottom bouncers with worm harnesses.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

1. Lindy Rig
2. Shad Raps (sometimes a rattle makes a difference)
3. Jigs (5/8 oz chartreuse or white)


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I like hooks.........


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

KennyC said:


> I pull bottom bouncers with worm harnesses.


Yep, my favorite.

.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

The Erie Dearie


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I have caught most of my walleye trolling with pop gear with a worm or minnow behind it. Another one though is the old thin fins, I only have three left and will be said when they are all gone because I dont think they make them any more.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sawbillslayer said:


> I have caught most of my walleye trolling with pop gear with a worm or minnow behind it. Another one though is the old thin fins, I only have three left and will be said when they are all gone because I dont think they make them any more.


Yeah, I forgot about Thin Fins. They were good for walleyes all over the west and in Canada too. Like you said, I don't see them anymore. I still have a few but not the best walleye colors.

.


----------



## gus (Aug 7, 2009)

I just saw several thin fins on the wall at Sportsman in Provo FYI.


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

Packfish said:


> The Erie Dearie


Wow haven't heard that one in a while. I bet like bell bottoms it could make a comeback.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Bass Pro and Cabela's have both the Erie Dearie and the Thin Fins online.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The Thin Fin lure I liked was the Silver Shad model made before Rapala bought the Storm Lure Company. This color was great for walleyes and smallmouths:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Storm-Pre-R...387?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item564c2f89fb

.


----------

